# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Material Genético  plantones de pecano mahhan compro

## nasca

que se encuentren en ica, chinchaTemas similares: Compro semilla / plantones granadilla de exportación Compro semilla o plantones de platano, tambien semilla de Zapallo Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios a importación de semillas alimenticias de pecano de Argentina plantones de pecano mahhan plantones de pecano mahhan compro

----------


## martin medina

Disponemos de plantas injertadas mahan,nuestro vivero se encuentra en la ciudad de Ica en Cachiche,estamos dedicados a la venta de pecanos desde 1985.Nextel :Frown: 98)116*8243

----------


## nasca

hola martin,estoy interezado en los plantones,me podrias decir que tiempo tienen y cuanto esta cada planton de pecano,gracias

----------


## ipex

ESPECIALIZACIÓN EN LOS AGRONEGOCIOS  DE LA PECANA MAHAN DE EXPORTACIÓN 23 AGOSTO 2014  Link del Programa a desarrollar en La Unviversidad Agraria la Molina sala idiomas Curso de Especialización en Pecana Mahan 
El mercado mundial hoy en día busca alimentos funcionales con alto niveles de antioxidantes y esta características la tiene las pecanas que son consideradas como las frutas secas con mayor contenido de antioxidantes, muy solicitadas por el mercado Americano,Europeo,asiáticos .
Ante una demanda superior a la oferta a generado que el Instituto Peruano de Agroexportadores promueva la capacitación de este cultivo de alta rentabilidad. el evento se desarrollara el 23 de agosto en la Universidad Nacional Agraria la molina -Sala de Idiomas.
informes: 6397172 Cel: 996399096 Nextel: 415*3969 info@ipexperu.org

----------


## Antonio Muñante

Saludos estimado, de no completar el número de plantones que necesitas podrias contactarnos....

----------


## bernardo andre

HOLA MARTIN
Soy de Ica, me puede contactar al numero RPC 944571932

----------

